# Hen laid eggs but cock died



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone 
One of my hens laid eggs but the cock died yesterday ...What should I do now ??? Im thinking to buy another male pigeon and pair it up with her ..Will she be able to hatch the eggs on her own or should I buy another and pair her up right now...Im confused because a new male might spoil the eggs..???
What should I do ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is quite possible for a hen to raise young by herself, but that does not mean they always will.

How long since she laid the eggs? If it's only a couple of days or so since the second egg, I guess you have the option of dumping the eggs and giving her dummy eggs to sit if you have some.

What did the cock die from? 

John


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old are the eggs? If only a couple of days old, you would probably be better off to replace them with fake eggs, as raising 2 babies alone would be hard on her, and many will abandon the effort, then you would be stuck trying to hand rear them yourself. I wouldn't try mating her up right away. She is still probably expecting her mate to come back. What did he die of? How many birds do you have?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I had something similar happen in the spring but the eggs had been hatched for about 5 days when the cock bird died. I brought the hen and the babies inside so she didn't have to compete for food or be the sole protector. I fed them two times a day and she fed them the rest. Never seemed to tire or lose interest. It could easily have gone badly but I'm glad I did as the cock bird was very special and his offspring are so like him. 
Do you know what he might have died from? Would be good to know!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

You can keep the eggs to another pair if the eggs are of great value to you. or else you can throw the eggs away
pairing the hen won't be choice. the new pair will not be able to incubate the eggs they will try to raise their own young ones by their way!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I had something similar happen in the spring but the eggs had been hatched for about 5 days when the cock bird died. I brought the hen and the babies inside so she didn't have to compete for food or be the sole protector. I fed them two times a day and she fed them the rest. Never seemed to tire or lose interest. It could easily have gone badly but I'm glad I did as the cock bird was very special and his offspring are so like him.
> Do you know what he might have died from? Would be good to know!


Yes, I'd have done the same. But some don't want to hand rear babies, or are not around to do it. I'm glad yours did well.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

yess the eggs r of great value to me because the cock was special and i want more like him...the hen laid one egg today...I really want the eggs to be hatched..So what is my best option ?? Should I give the eggs to another pair for hatching or should I keep it and observe whether she is ready to hatch and raise on her own ???? 
The cock bird died because he had one eyed cold.. My mom did not know that and she gave the bird cold rice from the refrigerator ..By night he started having severe breathing difficulty and died in the morning


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> yess the eggs r of great value to me because the cock was special and i want more like him...the hen laid one egg today...I really want the eggs to be hatched..So what is my best option ?? Should I give the eggs to another pair for hatching or should I keep it and observe whether she is ready to hatch and raise on her own ????
> The cock bird died because he had one eyed cold.. My mom did not know that and she gave the bird cold rice from the refrigerator ..By night he started having severe breathing difficulty and died in the morning



You would never give a bird any cold from the refrigerator. You could only give to to another pair if the timing was right. They would have to have layed eggs at the same time, or maybe just a couple of days later. If they had eggs too much earlier, then they would give up on the eggs before they hatched. Too much later, and they won't have pigeon milk to feed the babies with.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn...I have another pair which has been mating for a long time i dont know when they will lay eggs ....Any other suggestion ??? What is ths statistics of pigeons hatching eggs on their own and raising ??
I really want the eggs to hatch...I loved the cock pigeon so much


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There are only two ways, either leave one or both eggs with the current hen and let her raise the squabs. The hen may not continue the full incubation period and may abandon the egg in between. If the eggs do hatch then make sure that the squabs are getting fed adequately and be prepared to supplement by hand feeding the squabs by day 10 - 12.

The other option is you can remove the current eggs and hope the other pair will lay in 4 - 5 days time and swap the eggs then. You leave the eggs with the current hen for incubation and swap them if the other pair lays in 4 - 5 days but this is more risky as you can't gaurantee when the other pair will lay (usually pair will lay within 10 days from start of mating)


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok thank you Sreesh and everyone else i will try as u said..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

is it possible to hatch eggs using heat of light bulb ????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. The heat has to be just right, and the eggs have to be turned. Besides, you would have to hand feed the babies from day one, and that is not easy with tiny babies.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I see... but the hen is not incubating the eggs she laid ...does she want to abadon the eggs ??


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

should the give the eggs to the another pair ...or should i wait for the next egg and then see whether shes incubating both the eggs or not ???


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wait for the second egg. She might stay put once the second is laid. Try not to be anxious and change too much for her right now and maybe she will sit the eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> I see... but the hen is not incubating the eggs she laid ...does she want to abadon the eggs ??


They don't normally incubate the eggs until they lay the second one.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Nazmul said:


> should the give the eggs to the another pair ...or should i wait for the next egg and then see whether shes incubating both the eggs or not ???


Do not waste time.if you want the chicks keep the eggs now itself or the eggs may spoil


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothin seems to work...I gave the eggs to the other pair..They r not incubating ..The hen is not incubating either  . So i have no other option other than dumping the eggs right ???


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Have your other pair layed their eggs ?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

I gave the eggs to a friend of mine ....his pigeons r incubating the eggs now ...lets see what happenes ..lets hope and pray that the eggs will hatch in due time and healthy squabs will come out..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good move man  Good luck


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank You for ur wishes sreehs and valencianfigs..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wish you luck with them. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank You jay3..I will let u know ..


----------

